# 2016 Rod Expo



## baitsnatcher (Aug 14, 2006)

Anyone going to the rod building expo in Winston-Salem, NC Feb 20-21? Should be bigger this year since the Bassmaster Classic is next month.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looking forward to it. I will be there both days.

John


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

I'll be helping in the American Tackle booth most of the day Saturday and Sunday Morning.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

I'll be there, just browsing ... I need some guides and cork .... And look at all the new stuff ..


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep gonna do my best . Missed it last year..


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

jlentz said:


> Looking forward to it. I will be there both days.
> 
> John


Hello, John,

And I will be there on Saturday . . . Bringing your Rod Blank with me ! ! !

PM me, so we can arrange to meet up . . .

Dave


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Saturday for me and the crew.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

ez2cdave said:


> Hello, John,
> 
> And I will be there on Saturday . . . Bringing your Rod Blank with me ! ! !
> 
> ...


Dave, clear up some PM space so I can message you. 

John


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

ez2cdave said:


> hello, john,
> 
> and i will be there on saturday . . . Bringing your rod blank with me ! ! !
> 
> ...


done !


----------

